# Relocation cost of living in NT



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

There is a question in the NT application "What will it cost you to relocate to the NT if your application is successful?"

How we will know that? I am from India and dont know how much it will be. Can someone help on this?

Thanks


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Can anyone help wit this?


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

20-25k
Hotel/motel first week
Rent approx $1500/month after that
Bills $400
Car decent $8000
$600food single $800 couple
Need to show money for atleast 6 months
That's what I have done


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

You can follow Tchin suggestion. However if you want to take public transport instead of buying your own car, you are expected to spend about $50 a week if you travel to work on daily basis. Rental could be cheaper if you opt for renting room instead of apartment. Average rental is about $200 per week. I provided financial evidence of roughly 40K AUD. I did not maintain that amount though.


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you.
This info helped.

Rgds
Kris




Tchin said:


> 20-25k
> Hotel/motel first week
> Rent approx $1500/month after that
> Bills $400
> ...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Accomodation - $300 / week
Transport - $20/week for a bus pass or $50/week for petrol
Grocery expenses - $200/week for a family of three
Entertainment / Eating out - $100/week
Utilities - average $70/week
Phone - $25/week
Furnishing expenses - one time expense of close to $2,000

Sources: Personal experience and http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/city_result.jsp?country=Australia&city=Darwin


----------



## Happy Ade (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Mates

I along with my family are going to migrate to Darwin, next month.

May I kindly request to resolve few of my concerns :

* Kindly suggest the most safe and secure Suburbs to choose from. My kids are into Sports - Soccer & Cricket. So, suggest if there's some sports facility in the vicinity.

* How do we get to know of the best Public schools and the respective Suburbs ?

* My daughter has her month of birth as July (July 15th, 2005)..... So which class/Grade she'll be absorbed into ?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Accomodation - $300 / week
> Transport - $20/week for a bus pass or $50/week for petrol
> Grocery expenses - $200/week for a family of three
> Entertainment / Eating out - $100/week
> ...


Do we need to Mention Air Tickets cost in Relocation cost part ?? Or we just need to mention monthly living cost including all you mentioned above ? Please reply


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

laju1984 said:


> Do we need to Mention Air Tickets cost in Relocation cost part ?? Or we just need to mention monthly living cost including all you mentioned above ? Please reply


won't hurt if you mention it


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> won't hurt if you mention it


Okk thank u dear. And one more question which is in NT application form, which financial resources u will bring with u in NT ?? Can u please elaborate answer of this question?? 

Thank u again for help.


----------



## Peter Malesi (Aug 12, 2017)

*cost you to relocate to the NT*

My spouse & I together with three children will relocate to NT.Kindly advice cost we need relocate to the NT -Darwin


----------

